# Somebody got BN... .



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Just saying. :







































We might have an official pic since a friend took a picture of us with the judge, but I'll see when I see. I might not want anyone to see it. While I did put my makeup on this morning, I wore some pretty schlubby clothes AND didn't bring my camera. Because I didn't want to jinx us today. :bowl:

And note to self - aim for the afternoon when you see so many "To Follow" classes. I got there at 11AM and had a LONG-LONG-LOOOOONG wait. 

The boy was zen though. 197.5 points worth of zen.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

YAY JACKS!!!!!! (and Kate


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Woooohooooo!! Congrats guys!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Way to go you two! Congrats!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Cool Beans! Congratulations, way to go Jacks!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow that's some ribbon! Congrats!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Fantastic! Congratulations!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations on a great score and new title!!! Jacks looks quite handsome wearing his ribbons.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks all<:

Those _are_ huge ribbons - I was going nuts trying to find a temporary spot for them. They didn't fit in the glove compartment with the others. After the ribbons/rewards part, everyone got a a chance to pick out a toy from a bag of them. I sent Jacks to go grab one and he kept coming back trying to grab that big blue ribbon. 

The little boy is going to sleep well tonight.  We were at the show from 11AM and didn't show until 5:30PM.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Woohoo good job you guys!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Way to go!!! Really a beautiful ribbon!!!


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Congratulations... what a proud looking doggy!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yay!! congratulations!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Congratulations! He's so handsome. I love the one of him sleeping on the couch "My work here is done!" shhhhhh....the baby is sleeping.....


----------



## LittleRedDawg (Oct 5, 2011)

Congratulations! I must admit I'm a little envious of the ribbons... don't think I've ever seen ones that big handed out at a show and I've never been somewhere they handed out title ribbons. Lucky!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

LittleRedDawg said:


> Congratulations! I must admit I'm a little envious of the ribbons... don't think I've ever seen ones that big handed out at a show and I've never been somewhere they handed out title ribbons. Lucky!


I know! It's why I have that club marked as a place I want to enter my guy in novice next spring. They even had a practice ring!!!! Hopefully I'll have his sit/down stays 100% reliable by then. If not I'll take Friday off work just to do rally there. :


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow! Congrats to the new title. He deserves the nap on the sofa because it is hard work being a star.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Thought I'd throw this in here<: 

Celebrate the little steps and all. 










OMG. Even my SHOES were dirty! Last time I go to a dog trial wearing barn clothes. :


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Congrats!!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Love the picture (even with the dirty shoes). Jacks looks so happy!


----------

